# Vinyl Mounting Block



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

So when are we supposed to supply the vinyl mounting blocks for the sider contractors, never have I ever has to be the supplier of this product for the sider. I told them, I'll set the hose bib at the distance that want off the rough and then then can work around them. :furious:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

They should supply you the block. That way it matches the siding. The blocks made for outside light work perfectly for hose bibbs. They are about a 4" x 6" rectangle.


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

Agree with ILPlumber.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

He wanted the plastic ones, well he has to get them, not me.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I never used one. I usually pull off the siding, add a piece of 1/2 plywood strip behind the siding, then drill my hole. When I mount the bib, it sits flat to the siding.


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

Last time I checked, we plumbers only supply the HB's, I ain't ever seen any siding in my rig.
:no:



Ron The Plumber said:


> He wanted the plastic ones, well he has to get them, not me.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

A hose bib looks like **** on the exterior wall of a home. We use silcocks, and dont forget the vaccum breaker. IPC baby.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

M5Plumb said:


> Last time I checked, we plumbers only supply the HB's, I ain't ever seen any siding in my rig.
> :no:



That's what I told him, the contractor was getting on my nerves, then he asked if I would call him if in my rounds I come across them, I said sure, like I was really going to do just that. Why was he doing siding and not have what he wanted. I should have said, hell your the sider you should have them.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Well what about roof flashings for the roofer? When ever we do a tub set, I always provide poly flashings for all my vents. Is that common anywhere else?


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

One way to look at that is, "it's your plumbing vent, if there is a leak, I'm calling the plumber"! Seen it too many times. You and I know, if we nave the best product to make our job better, it is only as good as the installer.



ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Well what about roof flashings for the roofer? When ever we do a tub set, I always provide poly flashings for all my vents. Is that common anywhere else?


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Most vinyl installers around her use those blocks. Only problem is that they center it on our stub out nipple and when you put the sillcock on, the handle is too close to the top of the block and its difficult to tun on or off. You can't get your hand on the handle without your knuckles getting scraped on the top edge of the block. I have told them to mount it lower to provide more room but they insist on centering it. Oh well, ain't my problem now.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Plasticman, you are DEad NUTZ.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

If it's a remodel with a new addition or new work, I just cut the hole and stick a pvc flashing in my terminal. If I am going through shingles and it's my hole and me flashing, lead all the way baby!:thumbsup:

sorry, went off topic. I rough for what they are installing, dont carry siding supplies on the rig:yes:

Suppose now we should have grass seed for when the outside cleanout is installed:whistling2:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

See, we have a lot of those limb rats around here that love to munch on those lead flashings. Thats why i use the poly ones.


----------



## PipeDreamer (Mar 26, 2009)

Bill said:


> I never used one. I usually pull off the siding, add a piece of 1/2 plywood strip behind the siding, then drill my hole. When I mount the bib, it sits flat to the siding.


 We do it this way too. As far as flashing I keep those on the truck but the roofer is going to put it on.


----------

